# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Video hướng dẫn thiết kế 1 website miễn phí với mã nguồn mở

## vupro09

Chào tất cả các bạn, mình mới làm một video hướng dẫn cách làm một website với wordpress đơn giản miễn phí theo kinh nghiệm mà mình học hỏi được muốn chi sẻ lại cho những bạn chưa biết nhiều về cách làm website đơn giản với wordpress . Video cũng hướng dẫn các bạn xác định cho các bạn biết thêm một số hướng để xác định khi khởi tạo một website cơ bản nhất .
Video còn nhiều chỗ thiếu sót mong các bạn góp ý để mình hoàn thiện hơn .

----------

